# Чем и как можно заклеить трещину на целлулоиде?



## Дормидонт (24 Авг 2020)

Добрый день.
Купил аккордеон, неплохой, но вот не заметил трещину.
Очевидно она идёт и на корпусе? Но визуально не обнаруживается.
Кто имел опыт склеивания целлулоида и маскировки последствий?
Подскажите.


----------



## Kuzalogly (25 Авг 2020)

Это дело сложное. 


Дормидонт написал(а):


> Очевидно она идёт и на корпусе?


На старых инструментах часто целлулоид, а равно и обшивка горки, от времени усыхает, особенно при сухом жарком хранении. И треснуть может без затрагивания дерева полукорпуса. В древние временя пластмассы были весьма уязвимы... . Проверка: здоровенной струбциной сдавливаем полукорпус несильно, но ощутимо. Если трещина сомкнулась- треснуло дерево и пластик. Если не сомкнулась- только пластик. Клеить в первом случае сперва дерево, заливкой щели Момент-Столяром и сжимая струбциной на ночь. А лучше тремя))… . Если ничего нет- пойдут эластичные бинты в большом количестве. А целлулоид- обычно находят укромные места, которые не видно снаружи. Нарезают полосок целлулоида, растворяют их в ацетоне до получения кашицы, и аккуратно кашицей шпаклюют трещину. После высыхания шлифуют и полируют.


----------



## Дормидонт (26 Авг 2020)

Спасибо.
Буду пробовать.


----------



## gerborisov (26 Авг 2020)

Добавлю. Корпус, скорее всего цел. Не переусердствуйте со сжатием струбцинами  Перед склейкой трещины, приклейте целлулоид к корпусу. Можно обычным Моментом. Обязательно нужно будет его хорошо прижать и оставить на время. Сутки минимум. Потом уже всё, что писал Kuzalogly.


----------



## Дормидонт (26 Авг 2020)

Спасибо. Учту.


----------



## vev (26 Авг 2020)

Дормидонт, 
А что ж имя то с ошибкой? Учитывая специфику форума, явно «е» пропущена: ДоРеМи-донт


----------



## Дормидонт (26 Авг 2020)

vev написал(а):


> Дормидонт,
> А что ж имя то с ошибкой? Учитывая специфику форума, явно «е» пропущена: ДоРеМи-донт


Мама с папой так нарекли.


----------



## ze_go (26 Авг 2020)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Нарезают полосок целлулоида, растворяют их в ацетоне до получения кашицы, и аккуратно кашицей шпаклюют трещину.


при высыхании кашицы в оной проявляются пузыри.


----------



## Дормидонт (26 Авг 2020)

ze_go написал(а):


> при высыхании кашицы в оной проявляются пузыри.


Трещинка такая узкая, что пузырю негде развернутся.
Взял с имеющейся клавиши примерно такого же цвета и фактуры целлулоид, залил ацетоном.
Уже почти всё превратилось в кашицу.
Буду пробовать.
Отпишусь потом.


----------



## Дормидонт (6 Сен 2020)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> ....обычно находят укромные места, которые не видно снаружи. Нарезают полосок целлулоида, растворяют их в ацетоне до получения кашицы, и аккуратно кашицей шпаклюют трещину.....


А Вы сами так пробовали делать?
Выражаю сомнение, так как:
- у меня целлулоид, как видно из снимка желто-перламутровый;
- при растворении кашица получилась белого цвета (хоть я брал целлулоид не из "укромных мест", а у меня были клавиши с другого аккордеона, но очень близкого по цвету -жёлто-перламутровый);
-таки я нанёс кашицу на трещину в надежде, что в конечном счёте цвет получится нужный -ан нет, таки сильно белёсого и получилось.
Делаю повторно: 
-накапываю ацетоном на клавишу поелику возможно больше;
- и через пару-тройку минут соскрёбываю шпательком вот эту "кашицу" сверху.
Получившийся при нанесении цвет уж никак не белый или белёсый, но желтоватый
А уж что получится в конечном итоге -посмотрим.


----------



## Kuzalogly (6 Сен 2020)

Дормидонт написал(а):


> пробовали делать?


Про белые не буду врать, не делал. С красными любых оттенков- делал. С чёрными тоже делал, там вообще просто. Ибо есть вариации).


----------



## Дормидонт (6 Сен 2020)

Век живи =век учись.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (16 Сен 2020)

Добрый вечер!
Если не растворять целлулоид до кашицы, а слегка размягчить предварительно вырезанный по форме трещины кусок (или несколько кусков, полосок), то в этом случае пузырей не будет. Я опускаю кусочек целлулойда в ацетон на несколько секунд. Пока кусок в ацетоне, наношу несколько капель ацетона на трещину, чтобы размягчить края целлулойда на инструменте. Это занимает секунд 10, не более)). Потом кладу заплатку на инструмент. Из-за размягченных краев она прекрасно ложится, даже если размеры чуть не совпадают с налаживаемым фрагментом. Смоченной в том же ацетоне отверткой аккуратно разглаживаю неровности. Совет напоследок, если останутся бугорки - это не страшно, шкуркой сошлифуются, а вот ямы - нет, поэтому заполняйте все ямки и провалы)). 
Дальше в ход идут шкурки разной зернистости: 600, 800, 1500, 2000, 3000 и полировальные пасты. 
Всем удачи!


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (16 Сен 2020)

Дормидонт написал(а):


> А Вы сами так пробовали делать?
> Выражаю сомнение, так как:
> - у меня целлулоид, как видно из снимка желто-перламутровый;
> - при растворении кашица получилась белого цвета (хоть я брал целлулоид не из "укромных мест", а у меня были клавиши с другого аккордеона, но очень близкого по цвету -жёлто-перламутровый);
> ...


Дормидонт, отличия в цвете возникли именно потому, что вы не взяли "целлулоид с укромных мест", а использовали пластик с клавиши. Клавиши темнеют от времени, но только верхний слой. Поэтому, растворив пластик клавиши, вы получили оттенок еще белее, чем выцветшая поверхность вашей клавиши. Я часто нахожу "укромное место" в левом полукорпусе. На паннельке с отверстиями, через которые проходят игровые кнопки левого полукорпуса, с обратной стороны, изнутри, часто наклеивается абсолютно такой же пластик, что и на корпус снаружи. Но, к сожалению, не всегда)))
Удачи).


----------



## Дормидонт (16 Сен 2020)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> Клавиши темнеют от времени, но только верхний слой. Поэтому, растворив пластик клавиши, вы получили оттенок еще белее, чем выцветшая поверхность вашей клавиши. Я часто нахожу "укромное место" в левом полукорпусе. На паннельке с отверстиями, через которые проходят игровые кнопки левого полукорпуса, с обратной стороны, изнутри, часто наклеивается абсолютно такой же пластик, что и на корпус снаружи. Но, к сожалению, не всегда)))
> Удачи).


Спасибо за участие. 
Не сомневаюсь, что Вы имеете богатый опыт, однако... похоже, что здесь не совсем всё так.
Как раз-таки именно с поверхности клавиш и получается цвет близки, а основа- светлая.
Перламутр? -Он по всей глубине целлулоида?
Не похоже.
Я не знаю, как его делают, но таки похоже именно верхний слой и делают перламутровым, а основа -белая.


----------

